# comment créer clé usb boost depuis windows pour powerbook g4



## twiisman (1 Mars 2013)

HELP!!!!
                                                              HELP!!!
                  HELP!!!!!
je suis un peu débutant sur le forum et au débutant sur les mac jai un powerbook g4 processeur power pc g4 cadencé a 1ghz 
512 mo de sdram 
disque dur de 60 Go 
écran de 15.2 pouces 
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo sdram ddr , et je croit bien que mon lecteur est foutu il recrache les cd.
et sur le mac est installer os 9 et os 10.2.8 
et jai voulu installer os 10.3 sur le 10.2.8 
ce qui a rendu en erreur  jai voulu redémarrer le mac et ces redémarré normalement et quand jai tapé mon code jai remarqué que le pointeur de la sourie ne bouge plus , entré mon mots passe la je voit mon bureau qui a un peu changer. la couleur de la date est devenu gris et je peut rien faire , le mac tourne mes rien se passe , le pointeur de la sourie ne bouge toujours pas , donc jai essayé plusieur des touche du clavier rien se passe donc voila mon souci ? mes je voudrais avoir une aide pour créer un clé boot pour installer panther (si vous conaisser un lien sur pour le télécharger je suis prenable parce que je galère a trouver bon os x ?) jai deja installer win32 disk imager sur mon pc Windows , jai deja regarder sur diferrents forum et jarrive toujours pas a intaller


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Mars 2013)

Pas possible vu ta machine et l'OS tu ne peut pas booter en USB faut booter en firewire 

Donc dans ton cas faut trouver un autre mac pour utiliser son lecteur de CD/DVD et le connecter en firewire soit avoir un lecteur de CD/DVD externe firewire.

Euh 10.3 tu l'as installé comment ????


----------

